# NFL 2014 Season General



## 2paranoid (Sep 3, 2014)

YO! So I looked around and couldn't find an active 2014 NFL General Thread (one that wasn't focused on Fantasy Football, Bold Predictions etc.) If you know where that thread is link me and I will delete this thread. Anyway, lets get some NFL discussion going in here starting with week 1 which FINALLY kicks off Thursday with a great matchup between what could be the 2 tops teams in the NFC in the Packers and Seahawks.


There should be a schedule as an attachment in this post for week 1 


I am going to be going to the Eagles home opener against the Jags, cannot wait! Go Birds!!!



Games your looking forward to? Upsets? Who is your squad? Lets try to keep this goin throughout the season


----------



## catwars (Sep 3, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> YO! So I looked around and couldn't find an active 2014 NFL General Thread (one that wasn't focused on Fantasy Football, Bold Predictions etc.) If you know where that thread is link me and I will delete this thread. Anyway, lets get some NFL discussion going in here starting with week 1 which FINALLY kicks off Thursday with a great matchup between what could be the 2 tops teams in the NFC in the Packers and Seahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Seattle wins easily. The other surprisingly good weekend games should be Cleveland/Pittsburgh, Oakland/Jets and the San Fran/Dallas game. First games are always tough to judge but I like those 3 games to be some of the best of the weekend.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 4, 2014)

Upset this week is Denver and Colts. Colts steal a win in donkeyville.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## puffntuff (Sep 4, 2014)

Fly Philly fly


----------



## knucklehead bob (Sep 4, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


>









Typical 8-8 season.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Sep 4, 2014)

knucklehead bob said:


> Typical 8-8 season.


i'm calling it a 11-5 season they make the play offs.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Sep 4, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> i'm calling it a 11-5 season they make the play offs.


_Maybe _10-6 . If they make the playoffs it will only be by backing in a wild card spot and they will lose the first game . 

You have very high hope , been a Lions fan long ?


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Sep 4, 2014)

knucklehead bob said:


> _Maybe _10-6 . If they make the playoffs it will only be by backing in a wild card spot and they will lose the first game .
> 
> You have very high hope , been a Lions fan very long ?


i've been a lions fan my whole life and a very hardcore one for the last 5 years.. i haven't missed a game in the last 3 seasons. they start out great and seem to give up halfway through the season. hopefully with this new coach that will change. also I hope they pick up champ bailey. he's old now but he's still gonna be better than any of the lions secondary.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Sep 4, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> i've been a lions fan my whole life and a very hardcore one for the last 5 years.. i haven't missed a game in the last 3 seasons. they start out great and seem to give up halfway through the season. hopefully with this new coach that will change. also I hope they pick up champ bailey. he's old now but he's still gonna be better than any of the lions secondary.


The Lions have had a "new"coach every 4-6 years since 1954 ! .


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 5, 2014)

I was surprised by the way the Packers played. They looked uninspired...yes I know they were going up against probably the greatest defense in recent years but Rodgers didn't challenge Sherman ONCE! NOT ONCE! I feel better about my Eagles maybe getting a W against the Packers after that game last night, but only a little better.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 8, 2014)

WEEK 1 RESULTS


Houston Texans17-6Washington RedskinsWR D.Hopkins (4 Rec., 89 YDs, 1 TD)
New York Jets19-14Oakland RaidersRB C. Ivory (102 YDs, 1 TD
Pittsburgh Steelers30-27Cleveland BrownsRB L. Bell (109 Rush YDs, 88 Rec. YDs, 1 TD)
Minnesota Vikings34-6St. Louis RamsWR Cordarrelle Patterson (102 Rush YDs, 1 TD)
Miami Dolphins33-20New England PatriotsRB K. Moreno (134 YDs, 1 TD)
Tennessee Titans26-10Kansas City ChiefsQB J. Locker (266 YDs, 2 TDs)
Buffalo Bils23-20 (OT)Chicago BearsTE M. Bennett (8 Rec., 70 YDs, 1 TD)
Cincinnati Bengals23-16Baltimore RavensWR S. Smith (7 Rec., 118 YDs, 1 TD)
Atlanta Falcons37-34 (OT)New Orleans SaintsQB M. Ryan (448 YDs, 3 TDs)
Philadelphia Eagles34-17Jacksonville JaguarsWR A. Hurns (4 Rec., 110 YDs, 2 TDs)
Carolina Panthers20-14Tampa Bay BuccaneersWR K. Benjamin (6 Rec., 92 YDs, 1 TD
San Francisco 49ers28-17Dallas CowboysTE V. Davis (4 Rec., 44 YDs, 2 TDs
Denver Broncos31-24Indianapolis ColtsTE J. Thomas (7 Rec., 104 YDs, 3 TDs


how did your team do? 

The final score of the eagles vs jaguars game does not really reflect the play on the field. If the jaguars were able to do half as much as they did in the 1st half the birds would have lost. Great game between the broncos and colts last night...I love what I saw out of Luck and his determination to win even when down.

Also, BYE BYE Ray Rice you scum bag


----------



## knucklehead bob (Sep 8, 2014)

My team didn''t make your list . 

NY
Giants
14



Detroit
Lions
27


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 8, 2014)

Buffalo Bils23-20 (OT)Chicago BearsTE M. Bennett (8 Rec., 70 YDs, 1 TD) we suckd the buffalo balls Still think we upset San Fran next week


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 9, 2014)

knucklehead bob said:


> My team didn''t make your list .
> 
> NY
> Giants
> ...


Ahh I posted scored before Monday night games were over haha

hope your team is the lions or else...well I'd just feel bad


----------



## knucklehead bob (Sep 9, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> Ahh I posted scored before Monday night games were over haha
> 
> hope your team is the lions or else...well I'd just feel bad


That's how closely I follow them . I didn't know it was a mon. night game .


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 9, 2014)

Eli just aint the QB he was a few years ago, the offensive line is shitty too so that doesnt help him


----------

